# Picture's of Lola



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love her already too! What a beautiful baby. Have fun with her.

Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
it's a mixed up muddled up
shook up world
except for Lola 
la la la la Lola


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

.....Ok Marion I am now have that verse in my head! 

Lola is BEAUTIFUL - she has the prettiest sweet face too. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful pictures of a gorgeous little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a beautiful silver girl. It will be so fun to watch her grow. So many puppies! More pictures.....having puppy envy! :hug:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a sweetie!!! Have fun with her. ^_^


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

kathy09 said:


> She's home and so pretty and sweet she was very good on the long ride home we stopped twice to try and let her go potty but she wound not do it but when got home she did outside. We love her already. She's 13 weeks today and she weighs 3 lbs


What a cute little silver puppy,CONGRATS! Geesh,and SO TINY,I would be afraid to step on her or squish her,my guys are SOOO much bigger.LOL Enjoy her!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

what a pretty little puppy!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

oooooohhhhh she has such a pretty face!!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Very beautiful! Enjoy her puppyhood - it goes by all too quickly!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

She's beautiful! Enjoy this time!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a sweetheart Lola is!!!


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments we are so proud of her.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lola slept well her first night and went potty outside but just a Little while after bringing her in she had a little loose stools is this Normal? She has not ate much since we got her. I am trying to get her in the vet today for her 72 hour check up. We have some of the food that she has been eating so it should not be the food. I hope everyone on here that is looking for a new puppy get a great breeder like we did it sure took a lot of calling and emailing breeders before we finally found one but I can say I have talked to some really nice breeders. The way I finally found Lola's was Cbrand had give me a link (on another thread I had posted) to Antonia who gave me a link to Ann Kennedy who gave me the number to Mark from debrock poodles in Tn and from him I got the name of the breeder I got Lola from which is in Mo. www.hartenpoodles.com So if you are still looking just hang in there you will find that perfect poodle at just the right time.
Kathy


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lola is adorable! Kudos to you that you took the time to do all that leg work to find just the right breeder and just the right puppy!


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Cbrand


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Lola is absolutely adorable, love that silver.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's just adorable! Enjoy those puppy days.

I think sometimes the stress can give them loose stools and the new water. Good luck at your vet appointment.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is beautiful and now we have post to direct people too who want to know what silver puppies look like. It's nice to hear you did all that work to get your puppy and that it was worth it!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh, look at that Gorgeous little face and ALL THAT HAIR!!!! What a beauty. Congratulations, I hope you have many, many happy years together! Oh, goody, another pup to watch growing up.... sigh.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What an amazing little face!!! She is adorable. Congratulations to you and to her. Many, many happy years together!
_


----------

